# Perdido River Bass Mar 28



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Caught a 5.3 and a 4.2, my personal big river best bass from Perdido this past Thursday. Both big ones came on craws/tricks. I caught I think 7, but they were all quality and my 5 would've went close to 15 lbs. Fished from 7-3. Water temps were mid 60s by the time I left and only going to get warmer. I saw just a few beds but seen nothing on them....


----------



## DK'S G3 (Jan 4, 2008)

Nice post:thumbsup:


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

nice fish, good job!


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Nice!!!


----------

